# Utah Wasatch Mtns...The Meaning



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you ready for your daily dose of useful information?

http://www.i4m.com/think/wasatch/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I knew there was a reason I like the Grand Tetons better.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I will never see them in the same way!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nor will I troutwhisperer, nor will I. For you archers out there, does this give new meaning to "the extended Wasatch hunt"?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh Kim.... How do you find these things!
:shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

gonna go hunt the "shrinkage" tomorrow...


----------

